# 8mm mauser



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I saw some mauser shells for sale in a magazine, they were called 8mm yugoslavian mauser. will these shells fit into any mauser, or only the yugoslavs?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There are several variations of the 8 mm mausers. I have one that taken off a dead German soldier in North Africa during WW2 by a friend of my fathers.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i never knew bob, another question though, is the stock on that gun the full classic stock or is it shortened?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would think most likely that the shells were made there and are surplus ammo.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I think I got some of those Yugoslav 8mm's. They seem to have hard primers, but no other problems. I think the only problem you would have is some of the VERY old, original 8x57's that had a slightly larger bullet, closer to a true 8mm than the standard 7.92mm they have now.

Speaking of 8mm's, does anyone know where I can find .329 bullets? I have an 8x56R Steyr M95 and would love to load it for a woods gun. But it has a .329 vs .323 bore. I have a couple of mold blocks, a true .329 and a .338 with a .329 sizer, but I would like to shoot jacketed bullets.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I went back and did some research. The original 8mm were 220 gr roundnose at about 2200 fps and were smaller, not larger than present 8mm. Originally about 318? (dang, there goes my memory again  ), but I know they were smaller than the new. So, old ammo is safe, but slow and underpowered while newer (8x57JS) is larger (.323) lighter and faster. But the old ammo is REALLY old, and would be collector material. I don't think you would want to shoot it if you had it. I currently have 2 in shootable condition, but am thinking of rechambering one in 8mm-06 and rebarreling the other in 280.


----------

